# PHOTOS emprisonnees sur I-PAD ?



## gabslou (11 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour, je viens vers vous car je me suis déjà tournée vers d'autres solutions sans résultat, 

Je vous expose mon problème :
Lors d'un cambriolage, on m'a volé mon mac et tout ce qui s'en suis... i-pod, DD ext., bref presque tout mon bureau sauf mon i-pad qui était heureusement dans une autre pièce et qui n'a pas été trouvé. 
Bref, j'ai presque 6000 photos sur mon i-pad mais qui ont été synchronisées sur la photothèque de mon ancien mac et que je ne peux plus les importer sur le nouveau. 

J'ai donc essayé : 
- de passer par "transfert d'images", mais la seule chose que je récupère c'est une vidéo faite à partir de l'i-pad mais aucune photo, 
- j'ai relié i-pad à i-pod touch via le kit connexion app. photo ms rien ne se passe
- j'ai appelé la hotline apple qui me renvoie vers la "protection de la vie privée"...

Si vous avez d'autres idées, je suis preneuse, sachant que je ne suis pas une pro du micro!..


----------



## Le docteur (11 Novembre 2010)

On peut bien sélectionner les photos et les envoyer ou les copier, mais bon avec le nombre de photos ce serait assez délirant.Mais dans l'absolu iTunes devrait te permettre de récupérer tes photos.


----------



## arbaot (11 Novembre 2010)

essaie Phone Disk qui permet(entre autre) de farfouiller dans les entrailles des iDevices 

tu pourras aussi récupérer nombre de fichier stocké dans le dossier de chaque app

mais tes photos resteront au format iPad qq soit la solution de récupération


----------



## gabslou (18 Novembre 2010)

Un grand bravo et  un grand merci!!!
J'ai pu transférer toutes les photos de l'i-pad sur i-photo grâce à phone disk.
Maintenant, je classe car elles sont arrivées dans un ordre aléatoire mais c'est à moindre mal.  Le format ne pose à priori pas de problème...
Heureuse d'avoir récupéré une partie de ce qui m'appartient, même si je suis écoeurée de savoir qu'un inconnu peut farfouiller dans ma vie privée...

gabslou


----------

